# New loft.



## Ashby Loft

Started my new loft today. I've wanted to do this for a long time, just never had the funds. Finally jumped in head first this morning. Might be able to get it almost finished tomorrow.

It's 6x8 and 8 feet tall in the front. I'll be adding an aviary on the front with a landing board and entry hole with bobs on top of the aviary.

Then, I'm going to paint it "barn red" with white trim. Should turn out pretty nice. It's a lot bigger than I imagined. 

No set plans, just had an idea of what I wanted in my head.



















..........more photos as we get closer to completion.


----------



## bcr1

Lookin good so far.


----------



## adamant

nice................


----------



## Yeasmin

That's brillint.


----------



## Jay3

Very nice. More pics when it's done.


----------



## Charis

It's great. My only question is...how do the neighbors feel about having it on the property line? You could be asking for trouble.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Charis said:


> It's great. My only question is...how do the neighbors feel about having it on the property line? You could be asking for trouble.


That is certainly a fear. I've had a smaller loft in the same spot for two years. We'll see how it goes. If they raise a stink about it, I may have to remodel and my kids will end up with a really nice play house.


----------



## sandiego

nice job!!! keep us posted bud and what kinda bird are putting in ther?


----------



## Charis

12 Volt Man said:


> That is certainly a fear. I've had a smaller loft in the same spot for two years. We'll see how it goes. If they raise a stink about it, I may have to remodel and my kids will end up with a really nice play house.


but what will happen to the birds then?


----------



## Ashby Loft

sandiego said:


> nice job!!! keep us posted bud and what kinda bird are putting in ther?



Racers. I'm hoping to possibly try a YB team next year. I'll need to come up with the money for a clock at some point.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Charis said:


> but what will happen to the birds then?


I have enough friends with lofts. I could find them new places to live easy enough.


----------



## Charis

That's good.


----------



## Ashby Loft

After 42 trips to Home Depot we made it. Just need to cut in some vents, build the aviary, then put in some nest boxes and perches.


----------



## bcr1

Looks good. At least the neighbors could not say it is an eyesore


----------



## grau geist

Looks good, Rob


----------



## Msfreebird

Nice job!


----------



## Jay3

Looks good. Hope you'll share pics of the inside when you're done.


----------



## RodSD

It looks nice. Keep us updated.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Good job.  Keep us updated.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Love the RED with white trim. Your birds won't have any trouble finding home!


----------



## spirit wings

nice job, looks great!


----------



## Ashby Loft

Maybe some of you can help me make some decisions on my interior layout. 

I had originally thought that I would have one big open loft with nest boxes on one wall and perches on the other walls.

The more I think about things, I believe I want to divide the loft with a sliding door in the middle. I have some prisoner birds that I can't fly or at least can't fly until they have raised young in my loft. I also may want to seperate hens and cocks, or breeders and fliers, etc....

So my question is this....... Should I lay out each half the same? Where they would both have some nest boxes and perches? Or, should I have nest boxes on the one half and perches on the other? 

Just wondered based on experience what works best when you can only have two sections.


----------



## Kevin

I suggest the nest boxes on one half and perches on the other


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Perches on one side and nest boxes on the other side of the divider. Before breeding time you can stick the hens where the perches are and the cocks where the nest boxes are so they can claim a box for breeding. Then stick the hens back in with the cocks and let them breed away. This will free up the perch side for your newly weened young birds.


----------



## TheGame

What kind of birds you plan on keeping in there??


----------



## Ashby Loft

TheGame said:


> What kind of birds you plan on keeping in there??


Racing Homers.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I framed in most of the aviary last night. Getting closer. I might just put up the nest boxes and wait on finishing them. I want to build some nice fronts for them, and that could take a while. Going to build drop traps, one for each side. Then the perches. Hopefully I can move some birds in some time this weekend.

I'll try to get a new picture of the progress tonight.


----------



## Jay3

That'll be great.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Aviary taking shape.......


----------



## bcr1

Very nice!


----------



## Kevin

Looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## Whitedove06

Really nice loft; I'm thinking of building my aviary bigger, but I'm worried if
my neighbors find out I raise pigeons they might get upset-I don't even know if it's legal to raise them in the county (ordinances?)


----------



## Kevin

What county do you live in, if you don't mind me asking? You should really look it up because you don't wanna get in trouble and be forced to get rid of your birds. Just a suggestion


----------



## Ashby Loft

Whitedove06 said:


> Really nice loft; I'm thinking of building my aviary bigger, but I'm worried if
> my neighbors find out I raise pigeons they might get upset-I don't even know if it's legal to raise them in the county (ordinances?)


I was looking through my city's code today because I was wondering just what ordinances we have. I know of several other lofts around the town, so I wasn't too worried. Apparently, a "coop or loft for fowl" has to be at least 100 feet from the neighbor's dwelling. I don't think I'm 100 feet away. 

I think I might have to put a board over the side of the aviary that is viewable from the street.


----------



## Pigeon lower

You should get that checked out but, what is "dwelling"?


----------



## Jay3

Looking good.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

The aviary is looking good.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Very nice! Your loft is coming along great. Can't wait to see the completed loft.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon

Great Job! I still like the bright red and white on it. No one can complain about the looks!




> You should get that checked out but, what is "dwelling"?


A persons house.


----------



## fresnobirdman

to the guy who made the loft.

you got some great carpentry skills!


----------



## Jay3

Is it possible to move it if you have to? It sure doesn't look like it's 100 feet from your neighbors house. Do you have another spot where you could put it? How friendly are you with your neighbor?


----------



## JT

Great looking loft. I'm jealous


----------



## Ashby Loft

What seems like the small details.... takes forever!

I've got my traps done. The dividing wall is in (with a door). Holes are cut for the entry to the aviary. I still need to make some vents in the front. I need to hang some trim and paint it. Make some doors for the aviary. Build the nest boxes. Build the perches. And put up all the hardware cloth.


----------



## Kevin

Looking great man, it's really coming out to be a very good loft. Your birds will love their new home.

Great Job.


----------



## Jay3

Wow! It really does look great.


----------



## Ashby Loft

The end is near. Built the nest boxes (I'll have to do the fronts later), the vents are in, every thing is painted and trimmed. Just need to put up all the hardware cloth and perches tomorrow then I can put some birds in.


----------



## Kevin

NICE! It's only gonna get better!


----------



## Ashby Loft

Wow! That was a much bigger project than I had imagined when I began. It's finally done. OK, well almost (still need to do nest box fronts at some point).










I'll be splitting the aviary at some point too. For now, I left it as one big area.










Some interior pics...


----------



## Ashby Loft

Birds in their new home.


----------



## Kevin

What a mighty fine job! 

How many birds did you get?


----------



## Pigeon lower

> Birds in their new home.


It looks like there is a pigeon entering the coop in the trap above.. nice birds n coop


----------



## Jay3

That's absolutely adorable! I love it.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice birds, it looks great!


----------



## bcr1

That looks really nice. You did a great job.


----------



## RodSD

That is freaking beautiful! You built it fast, too!

But, hey, did you forget to put a cover on the trap? There should be something to close that so that no other critters can get in.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Kevin said:


> What a mighty fine job!
> 
> How many birds did you get?


I moved in 23 birds from my highly overcrowded smaller loft. That loft had 15 birds in it, then I was given a few more from a pigeon racer friend of mine. These birds weren't quite what he wanted. I'll need to evaluate exactly what I want to do going forward. Also the quality of birds I want to keep. All of my birds are "washouts" from pigeon racers. I'd like to put together a YB team and try that for next year. I'm not sure I have the quality of birds to create a good YB team. It would be fun to try though.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Pigeon lower said:


> It looks like there is a pigeon entering the coop in the trap above.. nice birds n coop


I have three tumblers which I was just given with that last group. One of them got loose when I was trying to move the birds. I have only had them for two weeks and I was afraid it wasn't going to "home" to my place. Good thing it was a tumbler that got loose I guess. 

I thought it was going to figure out that trap right away. Instead it sat up there the rest of the day. I went back out after dark and it was perched right there on the trap. I was able to shine a flashlight on it to distract it and I pushed it through the trap.


----------



## Ashby Loft

RodSD said:


> That is freaking beautiful! You built it fast, too!
> 
> But, hey, did you forget to put a cover on the trap? There should be something to close that so that no other critters can get in.


Not yet. I'm still trying to decide if I want to do that on the outside, or make something that can cover the trap entries on the inside. Need to do it soon though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Great looking loft. I am going to design the drop traps with a slot that will take a board to close them off. I will post pics when I get working on them.


----------



## Ashby Loft

All that time on those nest boxes and my first eggs are on the floor 

Made a few improvements. Doors to close the aviary openings and some doors to block the traps. The loft should be predator safe. Now I need to put a barrier down the middle of the aviary and I can separate my breeders from my fliers. Just waiting on another bullet shaped drinker that I ordered. I also put together some feeders. Still need to do nest box fronts. Trying to figure out exactly what I want to do with those.

I will eventually run power out to it for some lights and some outlets to power something to prevent water from freezing in the winter.

I also picked up some really nice late hatch squeakers from a racing friend of mine. He had planned to send them to a one loft race but finances dictated otherwise. Now, I can think about racing old birds next spring. I don't think my loft is big enough to do both YB racing and OB racing. But I want to try something.


----------



## Guest

Did you divide the loft in half, each section 4 x 3? How is that for moving around in the nest box area? Enough room?


----------



## Flying Jay

beauty......


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very nice loft. Im just starting my new one It will be the same size You gave me a lot of ideas. Im not sure what type roof I think yours looks simple to do. I like the blocks its on. My ground is uneven so I think im going to use the blocks but put 4x4s in the center and raise it 2' off the ground to eliminate dampness. Do you think that will work


----------



## mrharleyrider

i enjoy viewing loft designs
gives me ideas on what i want mine to look like
good job
steve


----------



## Guest

here is a good site to get ideas from as they do a great job building lofts http://www.polidororacinglofts.com/BREEDING_LOFT_NEW_2009.html


----------



## mrharleyrider

WOW!!
nice website
very nice breeding loft
no expense spared in building that loft
cant wait to get started on mine
steve


----------



## Ashby Loft

Now that I've decided it's time to start racing young birds this year, it's time to finish up a few things on my loft. 

Today it was some perches for the breeding side.









Then since I had all the birds out and everything was somewhat clean, I decided to take a little video tour....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsCh6HJOeQc

And feeding time...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s56rqb6Uouk

Need to make some nest box fronts for my next project and get through this season with my current setup. Then either build on or make a separate loft for young birds. I'm looking forward to learning and seeing what my young birds will do in the local club.


----------

